# Temp folder overload



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Is it okay to delete all the stuff in this temp folder? Probably thousands of folders totaling 4.5 gig.







​

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Yes they are safe to delete. Some may report as being in use and won't.
The other way is to use the disc cleanup tool.
Right click on the drive and choose properties -> general -> disc cleanup


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

There's no set answer to that I'm afraid, but rarely is anything from the temp folder needed. Even if it is, 99% of that can probably go. Best thing to do is just delete it so the stuff ends up in the Recycle Bin. After a week or two if everything still functions properly you can empty your Recycling. As robbo says, you're bound to have a handful of files that won't delete.


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Is it okay to delete all the stuff in this temp folder? Probably thousands of folders totaling 4.5 gig.
> 
> 
> View attachment 102042​
> ...


Delete away!!!!!


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Thanks very much guys. :T

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

robbo266317 said:


> Yes they are safe to delete. Some may report as being in use and won't.
> The other way is to use the disc cleanup tool.
> Right click on the drive and choose properties -> general -> disc cleanup


Good advice!


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

I like CClean, but I don't think it matters much. If Windows needs it, it will just re-create it.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I recommend this forum:

http://qmalwareremoval.freeforums.net/

When you join, you run a couple of scans & post the results in your opening thread. He will get rid of malware that nothing else even sees. And he knows what to delete & not. He will have you download tools, run them. post results, then he will create commands telling the program what to clean. I was referred to him by a Norton administrator when they couldn't fix my problem. He is good. And he is free! Nice to donate though.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Tonto said:


> I recommend this forum:
> 
> http://qmalwareremoval.freeforums.net/
> 
> When you join, you run a couple of scans & post the results in your opening thread. He will get rid of malware that nothing else even sees. And he knows what to delete & not. He will have you download tools, run them. post results, then he will create commands telling the program what to clean. I was referred to him by a Norton administrator when they couldn't fix my problem. He is good. And he is free! Nice to donate though.


Sounds like a good resource to remember.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Yep, he's a keeper, just add it to your favorites tab.


----------



## Breitenberg (Jun 17, 2020)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Is it okay to delete all the stuff in this temp folder? Probably thousands of folders totaling 4.5 gig.
> 
> 
> View attachment 102042​
> ...


Hello Wayne, I have faced the same problem last month. And this solution has worked for me. Though its a very old post. But shared, If someone gets benefitted from here.


Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Is it okay to delete all the stuff in this temp folder? Probably thousands of folders totaling 4.5 gig.
> 
> 
> View attachment 102042​
> ...


Hello Wayne, I have faced the same problem last month. And this solution has worked for me. Though its a very old post. But shared, If someone gets benefitted from here.


----------

